# 1RM Bench Press



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

*1RM Bench Press*​
below 100kg 2019.42%100kg above 5250.49%150kg above 2524.27%200kg above65.83%


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am trying to increase my bench press at the moment, been training 5x5 program and have made good progress over the last 2 months. Up to 90kg for 5 reps, 100kg 1rm, which granted, isnt great for a 15 stone lad, but i'll keep at it, i'm aiming for 120kg for reps by start of next year, and will then set my next goal.

Was just wondering what everyone else's maximums are, i've heard a few of the guys on the strongman circuit say its not a great measure of strength, but am still interested..


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

already a thread liek this mate, search through General Conversation and you will soon find it.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

There is already a thread on this mate, but voted anyway


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Wiggy, i'll check it out

eurgar - cheers for voting!!! :thumb:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

110kg x 1 is my max.

90kg x 8 is a typical working set though.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

That's one hell of a lot of weight to each range. I think it was JW that explained how a 10kilo gain from 90 -100 is a lot easier to achieve than 200 - 210kgs. Took me years and gear to get over 120(the shame) as benching is my achilles heal. Aiming for 150 for xmas, not going to get it though but still can dream, more likely 140 is reasonable, something about 3 plates makes me want it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i got 140kg x 2


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry, f1cked up the voting poll at bit, just posted your max instead if you like -


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

120x1


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

170kg x 1


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

awesomerobbo said:


> 170kg x 1


Beeeeeeeast. Any vids?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

what does a typical olympic bar wiegh? :confused1:

Weeman got 2 I think it was with 80kg on each side of the bar the other night, I got one but that was with assist from said weeman, he says he didnt give me much but it felt like loads so I am not counting it yet lol

Always been weak on bench tho, just recently I have put a concerted effort into pushing poundage.


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

coldo said:


> Beeeeeeeast. Any vids?


Only of me and the Mrs.

And we are not benching!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> what does a typical olympic bar wiegh? :confused1:
> 
> Weeman got 2 I think it was with 80kg on each side of the bar the other night, I got one but that was with assist from said weeman, he says he didnt give me much but it felt like loads so I am not counting it yet lol
> 
> Always been weak on bench tho, just recently I have put a concerted effort into pushing poundage.


Olypic weighs 20kgs and don't pretend you didn't know. Ow and benching 180kgs ..... fancy a [email protected]? I think I love you. :beer:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

if you want a strong bench, concentrate on getting your triceps stronger


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Best of 140kg, but would currently be about 125kg.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

145kgx1, pressing is a strong point (for me)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yep as RS said 180kg on flat bench for a cple,i have also hit 180kg on incline bench in the past for a single,and to take it a step further have also repped a pair of 85kg dumbells (185lb bells) on incline dumbell press.

As for Rams not counting his reps,my finger tips were resting on the bar,if anything they added fkn weight lol he did almost 3 reps regardless of what he wants to believe


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i must say i am surprised the one armed wonder hasnt been in here yet to stamp his authorita with his god strength. :lol:


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

120kg x 2 rep 100kg x 8 rep


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i weigh 11 stone 4lb lol in benching 100kg x 5 reps

im not on gear eiver is that good for soome one my weight thanks


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> i must say i am surprised the one armed wonder hasnt been in here yet to stamp his authorita with his god strength. :lol:


*BOOOOMMMM*

*220kg x 2 raw*

Is a really old vid somewhere, bit cheaty

But since then I have done 220 x 2 stricter

As p1ssy ginger has said

Tore bicep and pec

Now back up to 200kg x 2

did 205kg x 1 past few weeks

will be doing 210 tonight

Hope be back 220kg by xmas


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOMMMM*
> 
> *220kg x 2 raw*
> 
> ...


your fkn abnormal you pr1ck

xxxxxxx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

110kg x1

100kg x7


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Very proudly 75kg


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

1x150kg


----------



## dave mann (Aug 2, 2009)

If I bench 4 x week it ups my bench like mad. Of course its over training but it works. 139kg x 1


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

180k


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

110 x 1 . my bench is shabby to the rest of lifts ,


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

im about 110kg 1 rep max

can get 4-5 out on 100kg


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

got 10 out of 130kg without help on tuesday not sure what my 1rm will be :confused1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Tom1990 said:


> got 10 out of 130kg without help on tuesday not sure what my 1rm will be :confused1:


Im guessing 170-180 mate


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

130x 8 before i fcuked my shoulder


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

230kg


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

voted, the options are a bit too far apart if im honest,

there is a big gap between benching 101kg and 149kg, both of these fall in the same option

im at around 130


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

1 rep max is 140kg but working sets 110kg.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

These polls really need more increments!


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

My best was a few years ago when I could do 180kg for 4 reps. I trained alone though so stuck to the smith for safety. I could do the same on my shoulders as well, before I got injured.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

NICK_1 said:


> I am trying to increase my bench press at the moment, been training 5x5 program and have made good progress over the last 2 months. Up to 90kg for 5 reps, 100kg 1rm, which granted, isnt great for a 15 stone lad, but i'll keep at it, i'm aiming for 120kg for reps by start of next year, and will then set my next goal.
> 
> Was just wondering what everyone else's maximums are, i've heard a few of the guys on the strongman circuit say its not a great measure of strength, but am still interested..


one of my favourite way of increasing strength on the bench is to use a weight 10-20kilos above what you usually do and get your training partner, if youve got one, to help you do forced and negative reps, and before you know it youll be benching it on your own. works for me :beer:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

My current 1RM is 160kg (done today) will be aiming to be around 170kg-175 by end of the year


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

190k just today!


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't know what 1RM is, might mind out next week. 120 for 6 though.


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

105kg for 2 dont take pi$$ i'm only mr skinny


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

65kg x3.....yeah yeah yeah,a long way to go i know:laugh:


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

i feel ashamed now lol thanks.....100kg x 5


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

145kg for one rep max and my head come close to popping :thumb:


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Damn...I dont even want to say my 1RM, its too shameful!


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

BillC said:


> That's one hell of a lot of weight to each range. I think it was JW that explained how a 10kilo gain from 90 -100 is a lot easier to achieve than 200 - 210kgs. Took me years and gear to get over 120(the shame) as benching is my achilles heal. Aiming for 150 for xmas, not going to get it though but still can dream, more likely 140 is reasonable, something about 3 plates makes me want it.


3 plates is the way forward mate!!


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

NICK_1 said:


> I am trying to increase my bench press at the moment, been training 5x5 program and have made good progress over the last 2 months. Up to 90kg for 5 reps, 100kg 1rm, which granted, isnt great for a 15 stone lad, but i'll keep at it, i'm aiming for 120kg for reps by start of next year, and will then set my next goal.
> 
> Was just wondering what everyone else's maximums are, i've heard a few of the guys on the strongman circuit say its not a great measure of strength, but am still interested..


90kg x 3 rep = 100kg 1 rep for me and alot of my freinds and 90kg 6 rep i got 100kg twice


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Very proudly 75kg


And proud you should be since we are tiny ickle things :thumb:

50kg for 4 on my first ever attempt another 2 reps after but spotter had fingers under so not counting.... did 60kg for 6 same way... again... dnt count)

Done 3 flat bench sessions now and not put the weight up due to not having a spotter, but have now aquired training partner in the form of mate Darren for chest night so as of next week its game on!! :thumb:

Secretly want 60kg next week.... :whistling:

Am only 60kg (be lot less soon when next diet starts lol) so curious to know what ppl weigh versus the weights they bench/DL/squat etc now.......


----------

